# ultegra 6500 right shifter problem



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,

After a few weeks of not riding my bike I took it out again. I noticed my rear shifter 5ultegra 6500 9 speed) did not work properly. 

When shifting to the bigger gear (i guess that's called downshifting), and thus flipping the big lever to the left, nothing happens : I mean I can flip it all the way (say about 40 degrees) without feeling any feedback from the mechanism and thus without shifting. This does not happen all the times, but it occured a few times, and especially when climbing it can be annoying...

I sprayed some pedros extra dry in it, but I don't know if that will do.

Any suggestions?

Thx


----------



## jaimemmm (Apr 17, 2007)

I had a problem with my shifter too. I was shifting my bike by lifting the rear end with the handlebars turned to the extreme right (or left). After this I noticed my shifter was moving but nothing was happening. I thought, great I just broke my shifter. This means big bucks because I like my bike perfect.
I took it to my mechanic and he told me the shifter was shot. The dura ace sometimes just brake. I thought about what I had done earlier. He tried adjustments. nothing worked. Then he said wait it could be one more thing. I believe he found that the cable had been stretch and that some of the cable threads were broken.
he made sure the cable seat mechinism in the shifter was correct,replaced the cable and the housing was correct in length. This solved the problem. I was so happy I did not have to shell out $200.00 or more on ebay to buy new shifters. I gave him 10.00. At first he would not take it I said it is yours. I hope this solves your problem.


----------



## jaimemmm (Apr 17, 2007)

:idea: I had a problem with my shifter too. I was shifting my bike by lifting the rear end with the handlebars turned to the extreme right (or left). After this I noticed my shifter was moving but nothing was happening. I thought, great I just broke my shifter. This means big bucks because I like my bike perfect.
I took it to my mechanic and he told me the shifter was shot. The dura ace sometimes just brake. I thought about what I had done earlier. He tried adjustments. nothing worked. Then he said wait it could be one more thing. I believe he found that the cable had been stretch and that some of the cable threads were broken.
he made sure the cable seat mechinism in the shifter was correct,replaced the cable and the housing was correct in length. This solved the problem. I was so happy I did not have to shell out $200.00 or more on ebay to buy new shifters. I gave him 10.00. At first he would not take it I said it is yours. I hope this solves your problem.


----------

